

Show HN: LastRoom – The smartest travel booking solution for SMBs - josuegio
http://lastroom.com/?utm_source=ShowHN&utm_medium=ShowHN&utm_term=ShowHN&utm_content=ShowHN&utm_campaign=ShowHN

======
josuegio
We are launching now! We are looking for all the feedback that we could
receive... thanks in advance to the community!

